# Fishing at Cherry Grove



## bridaman (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello All I am coming down to North Myrtle Beach next week. I will be a little less than a mile south of Cherry Grove Pier. I am looking to take my kids out fishing for flounder and crabbing. I was wondering if there was any good places (inlet near by or anything) to do this? I know the pier offers both but was wondering if there was anywhere else that migh yield us a good time. We used to stay up at Sunset Beach and do this in the intercoastal waterway and the kids would get in the water and catch blue crab like crazy, it was a great time (never caught flounder but I am not sure I was doing that right either) but crabing was great. I am looking for a place like that if any near by? Thank


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

welcome to the family


----------



## bridaman (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank You...


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Boat ramp at 53rd on Hog Inlet.


----------



## bridaman (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you. I saw that on google earth and was wondering if it would be decent to crab there. But the crabbing is for the kids, I hope to get into some flounder even if they are not keepers. I have never had very much luck fishing down that way, actually no luck in previous years I have caught nothing even when I fished the intercostal waterway. However I had no idea what I was doing, I have read a lot on flounder fishing so hopefully this year I will hook into one. Thank You very much


----------



## slabslinger (Jun 29, 2011)

yes the boat ramp offers a good amount of room up and down hog inlet there crabbing was excellent last august, seen quite a few flounder towed in from boats and plenty off the bank just simply cast out toward the middle, wait about 10 cast to a new spot in the middle, eventually ya will find one, just make sure ya let your baits soak for at least 10


----------



## bridaman (Jul 4, 2012)

What is the best bait to use? I have been reading shrimp and needs to be fresh. Is this true? Can I catch some in that inlet as well or should I just buy some? And do I leave the head on or off? I really want to catch one this year even if it is little. Thanks for all the information.


----------



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

flounder like live bait...mud minnows you can buy in the store or minnows you can cast net like finger mullet, pogies, or the tiger-sided killifish. i'm going down today to stay with the family at the same place you'll be (or close) and i'll probably just surf fish, unless you are in a boat that is as effective right now as anything but usually only in the morning or at night. sand fleas are the best bait for pompano and sea mullet and flounder eat them too.


----------



## bridaman (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank You all for the advice. Crabbing was great we caught enough for everyone to enjoy... I have not caught any flounder yet from 53 ave. Just puffer fish... I did catch a small stingray in the surf, but that is it.... It has been a lot of fun.


----------

